# Eragon (What do you think of the book?)



## Shadeslayer (Oct 11, 2004)

Eragon is a good book, written by a young author. But its not great, its not like the most amazing one there is. Next to Tolkien, its like a ball of puffcake, but really, in your opinions, what is it about Eragon that makes people obsessed over it?


----------



## blademasterzzz (Oct 11, 2004)

Because the author is young. I read it, and had fun reading it... but it didn't really grab me. 

And also, it looked like the kid read too much fantasy books, the plot looked as though it had many, many fragments of different fantasy books.


----------



## Tyson (Oct 11, 2004)

There is already an eragon post, I suggest you look at that. I read it it was a good book, but it did have simmilar features to other books such as lord of the rings.


----------

